#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

## shakmed

Hi Friends !!



In continuation of providing you the Process Design Spreadsheets at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here is my another effort to share with you my collection of - Instrumentation Design  Spreadsheets. I have kept identities of original makers of these design sheets intact, if it is there.Here is the list of contents : *(Total size 0.398 MB)

* CVCALCS.xls
CVGAS.xls
CVOIL.xls
Instt Air Consumption.xls
mA to PLC Raw Count Conversion.xls
Mercer_Pilot Valve Sizing_v5.1.xls
Mercer_Spring Valve Sizing_v4.99.xls
Orifice Calculation.xls
Ross_Valve Sizing.xls


The file is attached with this post. The external link for the same file is :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

In continuation of my series of spreadsheets, you can refer 

Piping Design Spreadsheets here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Civil Design Spreadsheets here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mechanical Design Spreadsheets here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Electrical Design Spreadsheets here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy sharing !!

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks

----------


## weiqj

shakmed, thank you!

----------


## srinivas.mh

Could some one plz help in sharing the spreadsheets of ELECTRICAL DESIGN also,( viz transformer sizing,battery sizing,voltage drop calc etc)
thx for your time

regards
srini

----------


## shakmed

> Could some one plz help in sharing the spreadsheets of ELECTRICAL DESIGN also,( viz transformer sizing,battery sizing,voltage drop calc etc)
> thx for your time
> 
> regards
> srini



Dear srinivas.mh !! My next spreadsheet shall be that only, which I have already planned. I won't dis-appoint electrical engineers too. Just time is constraint...lemme compile the things from my collection. Meanwhile if somebody else can share, welcome !!!

----------


## Scman

Nice, thanks...

----------


## jhosman325

Thanks....bst rgrds

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for ur wonderful effort

----------


## tinku

Appreciated

See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shakmed

> Could some one plz help in sharing the spreadsheets of ELECTRICAL DESIGN also,( viz transformer sizing,battery sizing,voltage drop calc etc)
> thx for your time
> 
> regards
> srini



Dear srinivas.mh !! As promised Electrical Design Spreadsheetshave been uploaded. It contains attachment for online calculators also. Advised to visit :

Electrical Design Spreadsheets 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdo99909

god bless you

----------


## cobraaa

i need to calculate maximum flow for dia 3" control valve / PCV ?
Please help............

Rgds 
JH

----------


## amshah

Thermowell design spread sheet, may like ASME PTC 19.3

----------


## shakmed

tks amshah for appending to this thread .. where are all the other contributors gone ??

----------


## amshah

Can any one share ISA TR 20 - Specifications in excel formats ?

Waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you veru much

----------


## infonexus

i am thankful to you all of you who shared such a valueable things with us...
long live this community...

----------


## amshah

Der all

Please find herewith Thrmowell calculation sheet excel program with operatiion manual. this sheet is designed as per ASME PTC19.3TW

Hope u would like this.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Choochart Aootaphao

Thanks ...so much

----------


## eismo

> Thermowell design spread sheet, may like ASME PTC 19.3



Thank amshah

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## zspln

Thank you, download and studying.

----------


## iaguirre99

thaks friend

----------


## zuldegret

Thanks again for your sharing.

----------


## ehrashid

thanks a lot ... your post was really helpful

----------


## 2803

Thank you very much

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## MOSB

Thanks very much

----------


## arwa

Thanks a lot !

----------


## gajanan

Please can u tell me How to download file..

----------


## arwa

I can send you the file if you give me your e-mail ....

----------


## shakmed

> Please can u tell me How to download file..



Dear Gajanan !! There are two ways to download - one is direct attachment download from this page only ... other is from the given link of i-file download site. If you are downloading directly from the attachment, it is direct and rar file will download in your PC. If you are downloading from  the i-file link, it will re-direct you to i-file site where in the bottom you have to press "request download ticket". It will take  you to another page and there at the bottom press "download" button. Save rar file in your PC and open it by winrar to see the content files.

----------


## ariek

So much thanks!

See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## hubli ka king

dear shakmud ...

thanks for uploading...
will be helpfull if you upload some practical instrumentation design documents followed in design industries..

thanking you

----------


## shakmed

> dear shakmud ...
> 
> thanks for uploading...
> will be helpfull if you upload some practical instrumentation design documents followed in design industries..
> 
> thanking you



Dear Hublian !
Pl specify. May be I can start a new thread for it.

----------


## hdlptsc

> thanks for ur wonderful effort



Hi everyone,

can you share some calculation spreadsheets for pipeline engineering?

----------


## minhphuongpham

Please someone reupload. No such file. Thanks.





> Der all
> 
> Please find herewith Thrmowell calculation sheet excel program with operatiion manual. this sheet is designed as per ASME PTC19.3TW
> 
> Hope u would like this.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## msr22

Thanks!

----------


## shakmed

Hi Friends !

In continuation to first part of Instrumentation Design Spread Sheets at post #1, here is another compilation of 14 Nos. sheets as part-II. I have included the files at post #17 & 22 - Thermowell design and TW Calculation also to keep the things at one place. Here is the list of files :

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets-II*

10_Valve Cv Sizing-Liquids & Gases
11_Valve Sizing Programs
12_Valve Opening vs Cv
13_CLA-Val Valve Cv & Pipe Flow Data
14_Safety Valve-Fire & TSV Calculation
15_PSV-Fire Case
16_AC Controls Valve Sizing
17_Gas & Liquid Orifice Calculation
18_Orifice Calculation for Gas & Liquid
19_Velocity of Sound
20_WIKA-TW Design Spreadsheet
21_TW Thermo-Kinetics
22_Thermowell Design Spreadsheet
23_ISA_Symbols

And the attachment is here itself. No need to go to ifile or 4shared  :Eagerness:

----------


## myth009

thanks alot bro

----------


## 20NoN02

Thanks a lot! it's very useful for me.

----------


## punkygonz

Thanks

----------


## bpng

Thanks!

----------


## wierox

dear shakmed,

Thanks

----------


## shakmed

Dear Friends !

I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of     4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the     thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or     their net connection. For the help of such people, I am including one     more link from my Google Drive for INSTRUMENTATION DESIGN SPREADSHEETS.  Here are    the two links including earlier ones too :

*INSTRUMENTATION PART-I* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*INSTRUMENTATION PART-II*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Both the links are freely downloadable and no password is required. Part-II Design Spreadsheets can be downloaded from direct egpet.net attachment also from the post #43 above. Hope this will eradicate your worries. Njoy !See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## nguyen vu quang

Thanks Mr.Shakmed

----------


## Naya Din

Pl. share me other link because it is not working. thanks

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

thankssss

----------


## tf13307052

> Thermowell design spread sheet, may like ASME PTC 19.3



Thanks, newbie here

----------


## atif53

There seem to be a problem with this link, could you please re-share.
atif53@hotmail.com

Best Regards,

----------


## zinokabyl

thanks so much

----------


## kudomita107

thanks

----------


## isma80

thanks bro.

----------


## niravsuthar

Hi, can anyone share with me the datasheets for instruments in ISA formats?

----------


## boyz211

Thnaks for sharing

----------


## mhafizan

thank you

----------


## atif53

Thanks a lot Mr.Shakmed

See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## masood1369

Thanks

----------


## anktrez

> Dear Friends !
> 
> I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of     4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the     thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or     their net connection. For the help of such people* I am including one     more link from my Google Drive for INSTRUMENTATION DESIGN SPREADSHEETS.  Here are    the two links including earlier ones too :
> 
> *INSTRUMENTATION PART-I* 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



thank you Bro

----------


## Jibeesh

google "kishore karuppaswamy" for instrumentation text books for free

----------


## 02304550

thank you!

----------


## rokan123

thank you Bro

----------


## henta

Pls actual link. Thanks

----------


## vikkoo7

Very Useful File Sharing...Thanks for the Same....

----------


## Jackson Rosa

Is it posible to re-share the links?

----------


## shakmed

Dear Jackson !
Pl download from Google Docs link.

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !

I m back. Pl find link for all of my contributions in egpet. Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !

I invite other ppl to share their spreadsheets here so that all can be collected in a single thread.

Thanks.

----------


## shakmed

Hi Friends !

Your request mails brought me back. Pl find _4shared and Google Drive links for "Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets" in two parts.
Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page. 

PART-I
_**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_
PART-II
_**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_
Pl see first post in the thread for details of Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets.
_See More: Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

Here are the other latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets. You can visit other disciplines' spreadsheets also as below :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------

